# puppy won't eat solid food



## lipsmakerx (Oct 11, 2006)

I just got my 11-week Yorkipoo a week and a half ago. The breeder said she'd been mixing moist/wet and solid food and he was eating great. But for me, he won't eat any solid food whatsoever. He just picks around it and eats what's wet. When I only offer solid foods, he prefers not to eat at all. I've tried a number of solid foods (including the high end) but he's just not interested. 

The woman at the pet store said at his age he needs to be eating solid foods. And I want him to, too, because it'd be easier for me. 

Any suggestions? 

Thanks.


----------



## blackgavotte (Sep 28, 2006)

remember he is just a young baby and we want them to eat dry food but its actually very unnatural. His teeth are tiny baby teeth still. I would be adding warm water to the dry food to soften it a bit, then add your canned (if you are adding canned, maybe I misunderstood you, ) and really mix it in well so that he can't pick the canned out. Later on, when he's a bit older, try putting out a bit of the dry on the side, extra, and be sure its the tiny bite sized pieces for toy dogs. He may decide to start nibbling. There is no rush to make him eat dry crunchies all the time, in fact, I don't think that's the right way to feed a dog anyway, its just very convenient for us humans. And the myth about it cleaning their teeth is just horsefeathers! He may also not like the smell of certain brands. Just because they're high end doesn't mean he finds them appealing.


----------



## lipsmakerx (Oct 11, 2006)

blackgavotte said:


> remember he is just a young baby and we want them to eat dry food but its actually very unnatural. His teeth are tiny baby teeth still. I would be adding warm water to the dry food to soften it a bit, then add your canned (if you are adding canned, maybe I misunderstood you, ) and really mix it in well so that he can't pick the canned out. Later on, when he's a bit older, try putting out a bit of the dry on the side, extra, and be sure its the tiny bite sized pieces for toy dogs. He may decide to start nibbling. There is no rush to make him eat dry crunchies all the time, in fact, I don't think that's the right way to feed a dog anyway, its just very convenient for us humans. And the myth about it cleaning their teeth is just horsefeathers! He may also not like the smell of certain brands. Just because they're high end doesn't mean he finds them appealing.


I haven't tried warm water w/ the soft food. I'll try that. I was worried about the teeth-cleaning aspect, and hindering their "growth". I can keep up with wet canned food for a while longer. The main inconvenience is that my cat practically barrels over the puppy when I set down his (wet) food. She loves it! So now I've had to start buying her wet cat food, which she doesn't like as much as his, and she still tackles him for his food. Guess she may need to be taken from the room when it's time to feed the puppy.


----------



## drfong (May 24, 2006)

i would suggest feed in a crate to keep the cat away.


----------



## puppy girl (Oct 1, 2006)

maybe you should try feeding him chicken, rice, and regular yogurt mixed.


----------



## lipsmakerx (Oct 11, 2006)

i got some all natural (no byproduct) chicken/liver food last night and he munched on it alright. here's hopin' he sticks to it.


----------

